# ... And 10.000 for Peterdg!



## snarkhunter

Ha! I knew my turn would come soon!

So... congratulations on a score well worth noticing and celebrating: 10.000 posts mean you're definitely _the sharing kind_.

Thank you!


----------



## blasita

Querido Peter:*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, CAMPEÓN!

*​
¡Guau! Ya los 10 000. Que sean muchísimos más. Siempre un verdadero placer leer tus comentarios en los foros.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Peter,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 10 000! An dieser Stelle kann ich Dir einmal sagen, dass Deine Beiträge im Forum 
Sólo Español der Grund waren, weshalb ich mich bei Wordreference angemeldet habe. Ich schätze Deine Beiträge über alles, weil Du die Gabe hast, mit wenigen Worten genau in's Schwarze zu treffen.
Ich freue mich auf die nächsten 10 000.

Liebe Grüße

Ursula


----------



## Peterdg

Thanks snarkhunter!!! 

We seem to go at approximately the same rate!! 

Blasita:

Gracias, pero mira tú: ¡¡¡¡ya has pasado los 20000!!!! ¿Quién es el campeón aquí?

Ursula,

Ein schöneres Kompliment gibt es gar nicht! Vielen Dank!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me uno a la aclamación.


----------



## Peterdg

XiaoRoel said:


> Me uno a la aclamación.


¡Gracias Xiao!


----------



## swift

Peter:

¿Qué más decirte que pudiera elogiarte?





















Eres venerable. 



Gracias por todo lo que aportas al foro: afabilidad, bonhomía, concisión, tacto y empatía.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Peter:
> 
> ¿Qué más decirte que pudiera elogiarte?



Dile que ya sabe más que el Borrego ese, que tire el libro y se desmelene.

Un abrazo, Peter.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Dile que ya sabe más que el Borrego ese, que tire el libro y se desmelene.


Hombre, no sé, no sé. Me da miedo que me dankeschönice como a Osa.


----------



## Peterdg

Gracias Swift y Lurrezko.

Y, no tengáis miedo, no os dankeschönizaré (y, ¡caramba!, el verbo no está en el DRAE; ¡que los de la institución no conocen su mundo!)


----------



## swift

Si por ventura osares dankeschönizarme, Peter, ¿haríaslo raudamente con tal que no sufriere?


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Blasita:
> 
> Gracias, pero mira tú: ¡¡¡¡ya has pasado los 20000!!!! ¿Quién es el campeón aquí?


Pues tú, claro. Si no me veis por aquí más, que un superabrazo. Y que se me recuerde. Oye, y a ver cuándo te pasas otra vez por Madrid, campeón (que también es como un mero nombrecito de estos, como "macho" o parecido ...).


----------



## merquiades

¡Enhorabuena, Peter!  10000 es impresionante.  No paras


A lo mejor, debe ser "danquechoenizar".  Hay que castellanizar la ortografía.


----------



## duvija

Pero, ¿Peterperro llegó a tanto? Felicitaciones, hermano!


----------



## Colchonero

Muchas felicidades, Peter.


----------



## swift

merquiades said:


> A lo mejor, debe ser "danquechoenizar".  Hay que castellanizar la ortografía.


Y, según creo colegir de los recientes aportes del Doctor DG, hacer lobby por la deshiatización de las tildes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Viva el hiato y el amor libre!


----------



## ukimix

¡Felicito a la comunidad por tus 10000! ¡Y a ti muchísimas gracias por tanta disposición y claridad!


----------



## swift

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Viva el hiato y el amor libre!


¡Y el dativo de interés!


----------



## Gamen

Felicitaciones Peter.
Sos un "groso", como decimos acá.
Sos un verdadero nativo del español. Si no fuera porque ponés "dutch", yo creería que tu lengua madre es el español.
Coincido con Swift en los valores que te reconoce: concisión (algo que me falta a mí), tacto, empatía y *bonhomía*. Jamás había escuchado esta última palabra, la busqué y encontré que su significado resume tu forma de ser mejor que cualquier otra palabra.

Del DRAE:
*bonhomía**.*
(Del fr. _bonhomie_).

*1. *f. Afabilidad, sencillez, bondad y honradez en el carácter y en el comportamiento.

Un fuerte abrazo y espero que te sigamos teniendo de aquí a la eternidad.


----------



## duvija

Gamen said:


> Felicitaciones Peter.
> Sos un "groso", como decimos acá.
> Sos un verdadero nativo del español. Si no fuera porque ponés "dutch", yo creería que tu lengua madre es el español.
> Coincido con Swift en los valores que te reconoce: concisión (algo que me falta a mí), tacto, empatía y *bonhomía*. Jamás había escuchado esta última palabra, la busqué y encontré que su significado resume tu forma de ser mejor que cualquier otra palabra.
> 
> Del DRAE:
> *bonhomía**.*
> (Del fr. _bonhomie_).
> 
> *1. *f. Afabilidad, sencillez, bondad y honradez en el carácter y en el comportamiento.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo y espero que te sigamos teniendo de aquí a la eternidad.



bueno, no exageremos ...


----------



## Peterdg

Merquiades y Colchonero: ¡Gracias! Pero, os echo de menos. ¿Dónde estáis para darnos vuestras opiniones lingüísticas?

Uki: ¡Gracias! Siempre son interesantes tus comentarios.



XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Viva el hiato y el amor libre!


Xiao,

Sé que te gusta la poesía. Hay un autor belga (flamenco) que escribió lo siguiente en uno de sus poemas (en neerlandés, claro estará: la traducción es mía):

_Entre sueños y realidad estorban leyes e inconvenientes prácticos_. (Willem Elschot)


swift said:


> Y, según creo colegir de los recientes aportes del Doctor DG, hacer lobby por la deshiatización de las tildes.


Swift, no hace falta hacer lobby. Los de la RAE ya se enteran, sin mis comentarios.


duvija said:


> Pero, ¿Peterperro llegó a tanto? Felicitaciones, hermano!


¡Gracias también! (Pero, ¿de dónde viene el perro? ¿Es una sublimación del "dg" en mi apodo? ¿Qué quimeras tienes? 


duvija said:


> bueno, no exageremos ...


Pero, ten cuidado. Si sigues así, te dankeschönizaré. Y, pregúntaselo a swift: ¡eso no es nada! Necesita un subjuntivo futuro para pedirme clemencia. 

Gamen,

¡Gracias por los cumplidos!


----------



## duvija

Peter, siempre pensaba/é que 'peterdg' era 'peterdog', o sea que tenías algún perro que se llamaba peter...


----------



## swift

¿No era abreviatura de Dutch God?


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> ¿No era abreviatura de Dutch God?




Yo pasé por / Peter Dr. Gramática/ Peter de Galicia (gallego el muchacho, me parecía)/ Personaje Educado Transando En Resultados De Groserías, y varias otras, prohibidas para menores.


----------



## Agró

No caviléis más. Es Peter, *d*eo *g*ratias.
Sigue así, chaval, mucho tiempo.


----------



## swift

Agró said:


> No caviléis más. Es Peter, *d*eo *g*ratias.


 ¡Nunca mejor dicho!


----------



## Masood

Congratulations, sir!


----------



## merquiades

Para que veáis como funciona mi cerebro algo torcido ya, creía que Peterdg era "Peter disc-jockey" (pinchadiscos). Se pronuncia DJ (/di-ʤe/) en inglés pero /ʒe/ es la letra G en francés.  Así que la transformación se hizo automáticamente en mi pobre cerebro (dj > dg) sin que me diera cuenta hasta ahora. Y eso que estoy casi seguro que no ha trabajado de pinchadiscos y no le veremos nunca en una discoteca o un rave.  ¡Venga "Peter /di-ʤe/", ponnos una canción!.  Y lo siento de verdad, no me danquechoenices, porfa.  

Al pensarlo seriamente, lo más probable es que sea Peter de Gante.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo he oído hablar de un tal DJ Peter que pinchaba Subjunctive Drum'n'bass en el Pachá de Ibiza.


----------



## swift

Lurrezko said:


> Yo he oído hablar de un tal DJ Peter que pinchaba Subjunctive Drum'n'bass en el Pachá de Ibiza.


¡Quiero ser como tú!


----------



## Peterdg

Gracias Agró pero me temo que a Dios le importa ni un pito lo que estoy haciendo aquí.

Masood, también para ti muchas gracias por pasar por aquí.



merquiades said:


> Al pensarlo seriamente, lo más probable es que sea Peter de Gante.


Pues no, no soy de Gante. Soy de Bruselas y vivo en las afueras de la misma ciudad.


Lurrezko said:


> Yo he oído hablar de un tal DJ Peter que pinchaba Subjunctive Drum'n'bass en el Pachá de Ibiza.


 Será otro Peter. Nunca he estado en Ibiza.


----------



## S.V.

blasita said:


> Ya los 1*4* 000



Muchas gracias, Peter. Acaso en otra vida, ese diciembre también se lo agradecía, junto con Blasita y los compañeros.

En esta, solo espero que disfrute la calma. Cerca de su familia y amistades.


----------



## duvija

Feliz año nuevo !!!


----------



## Red Arrow

Nondedekke, nondedzju, dat is veel! Gefeliciteerd!


----------



## duvija

Peterdg! te conmino a aparecer !!!!


----------

